
Folmura: Randomly generated visual with randomly generated formula - polm23
https://github.com/abagames/folmura
======
polm23
If you enjoy this you should also check out the author's previous experiment
where you could write code by clicking repeatedly, Sarad:

[https://github.com/abagames/sarad](https://github.com/abagames/sarad)

Or his extremely succint game library:

[https://github.com/abagames/mgl](https://github.com/abagames/mgl)

